# Aubiose v Easibed



## nijinsky (29 September 2005)

Has anyone used Aubiose, I always use Easibed which "does exactly what is says on the tin" in that it is real easy.  Was thinking of trying Aubiose, downside is it is about £1.20 a bale dearer than Easibed &amp; am a bit concerned I won't find it as easy to do.  It's supposed to be more absorbant than Easibed. I will be working on a deep litter basis, skipping out poo daily. I've left Easibed once before &amp; tried shavings - horrendous, went back to Easibed.


----------



## ihatework (29 September 2005)

If you like easibed then why change???

A girl at my yard put down an aubiose bed and 2 days later took it out!!! What a waste of money  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I use equisorb and really like it, £6 a bale, but have never used aubiose or easibed so can't compare I'm afraid.


----------



## nijinsky (29 September 2005)

Yes, maybe I shouldn't change, I suppose I feel that I should try everything rather than stick to the same all the time, but have to say have never had any problems with Easibed.  Just wondered what other peoples views were.


----------



## Jess.B (29 September 2005)

There have been a few posts on various beddings.  If you do a search you'll find them


----------



## Irishcobs (29 September 2005)

I use easibed at home. Horses at work are on straw and we used to use shavings and straw when I was at college. I got the college to change to easibed, much easier than shavings. 
At work some times we put Aubiose where the horse pee a lot to helps soak it up but I've never mucked it out.

Sorry I'm not really helping am I.


----------



## sillygillyhorse (29 September 2005)

I've used both and would say Easibed everytime.  I hated the aubiose but then I dont like deep litter.  I could not stand just picking the poo/wet out and seeing what to me looked like a dirty bed.  Ended up mucking out properly everyday and cost me a fortune.


----------



## bert22monty (29 September 2005)

I've only eva used Aubious so i wouldn't know the difference, soz! We've neva had a prob with it though!


----------



## Nuttymanxmare (29 September 2005)

Damm Damm Damm. 

Ive just put down a bed of six big packs of normal dust extracted shavings! I didnt realise Easibed was soo good!

Oh well next time I do a full muck I'll have to use that instead.


----------



## vky (18 October 2006)

Hello could you tell me how much easibed is a bale? <span style="colorurple">  </span>


----------



## mrdarcy (18 October 2006)

I've just been quoted £6.90 a bale not including delivery.


----------



## johnsongreyhorse (18 October 2006)

Easibed is £6 near me - pick up


----------



## Hornby (18 October 2006)

Do you deep litter easibed (don't think I can bear that) or normal ie proper muck out each day?


----------



## johnsongreyhorse (18 October 2006)

I have one that has a full bed that has poo removed daily and wet removed once/twice a week depending on how much they are in during winter, and the other is on rubber matting with just a toilet area that is removed everyday (much easier).


----------



## sporty_bint (10 December 2006)

We've just bought some at 4.49 a bale for easibed with a 2 pound delivery charge


----------



## Law (10 December 2006)

I use easibed and i wouldn't change it.  Managed to convice 4 on the yard to use it and now we bulk buy and save lots!


----------



## samsaccount (10 December 2006)

I have worked with beds which were a mix of shavings and easibed, base of easibed and every day topped with shavings but occasisonly more easibed and the bed were fantastic! does anyone know how much easibed costs (roughly) per bale and bulk as i am brining my pony in this winter and he will be on shavings but would love to have some easibed included if they arent so expensive so could someone let me know a rough price thanks


----------



## penny_swc (16 March 2007)

The new easibed website gives a guide price, however it depends on where you buy it from. 

http://www.easibed4animals.com/stockists.htm


----------



## TURBOBERT (16 March 2007)

Have you checked the price of Hemcore.  Very similar to Auboise but made in England not France and certainly in the autumn of last year was about £1 cheaper.  I have had it this winter for the first time and it is fab.  Lots of absorption - easy to muck out not dusty and very little odour.


----------



## penny_swc (16 March 2008)

The web address has changed: 
http://www.easibed.co.uk/stockists.php 

You can follow this link to find your nearest supplier


----------



## brightmount (16 March 2008)

I used easibed all last winter and the beginning of this winter on a semi-deep litter system, skipping out daily, and once a week removing the dry top layer and digging out the wet base, then replacing the dry and topping up. I liked it and didn't see any reason to change.

However an Aubiose rep was at an open day at my animal feed merchant and they had a special offer on Aubiose so I bought 6 bales to try.

I haven't gone back to easibed as I love Aubiose. It locks the wet away at the base much more effectively and it is lighter to handle. I use one bale a week, with easibed I was often having to use 2, so Aubiose works out cheaper and where I buy mine it is only slightly more expensive per bale.


----------

